# Horses in studio light



## Nixalba (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello! I am not technically new here, I posted my introduction way back in 2011 but I've only lurked since. I'm a "listener" vs a "speaker" so I don't generally  start threads or post all that much on forums, just read and learn.

I have read a lot about off-camera flash photography and wanted to apply it to my equine portraits. So I'm posting some of my photos for some critique and maybe some tips for improvement. I don't have studio strobes, just Nikon Speedlights but I think it works for my needs as they are now! I'm still really a beginner at this, so I'm hoping that posting here will help out.

Equipment used in these photos:
Nikon D90
SB-900
SB-600
Shoot-through Umbrella
55-200mm f/4-5.6 VR
18-55mm f/3.5-5.6
Pocket Wizards






f/4.5 - 1/3200sec - ISO 800 - Focal length 55mm





same settings as above





f/5.6 - 1/25sec - ISO 200 - FL 55mm





f/5.6 - 1/25sec - ISO 200 - FL 46mm





As above - FL 22mm





As above - FL 42mm

These were taken on two different occasions. The first two were my very first attempt at shooting the ponies with lights and the second was my second time. It was too dark for my camera to focus well in the second series and next time I'll have someone hold a flashlight so my camera has some to focus with. It's also difficult to keep placing lights when your subjects keep moving (grass is much better than having to stand around having your photo taken!) We will have to work on the sand arena next time.


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

3rd one is my favorite but they are all good.

I don't like #4 because that horse has crazy devil eyes!


----------



## CA_ (Jan 31, 2013)

I've never seen horses in studio lighting hahaha! There's a first for everything! These are great shots. Maybe a nudge more contrast on #1 could help?

PS, that's a great niche market. I mean *great.*


----------



## amolitor (Jan 31, 2013)

What's with the paint and the decorative.. strips of fabric? Is there photoshop in here, or is someone painting the horses as you go, here?

I like 'em, generally, but you don't have enough light to really make it happen for me. The darker ones with deep shadows are very nice (the third one and the last one). #5 is a bust for me, since the grass makes it look sort of like it's nighttime, but the light's all wrong (since it's a strobe) and so on. It feels like a horse in headlights, not a horse under studio light, does that make sense?

The first two in particular look like you simply haven't got enough light. You're losing the legs/feet and the far end of the horse, and it doesn't look like you mean to. I like the dark/high contrast ones because it looks like you mean to lose parts of the horse in shadow, and I don't like the first couple because it looks like a mistake.

Solid idea, all around!

How do the horses react to strobes?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2013)

#1 is underexposed, light falloff on rear legs is a bit much but ok for this pose.

#2 face and forequarters are bright, but everything to the rear is underexposed due to falloff.

#3 Was the head silhouette intentional? Looks like a floating head... no eyes. The right side of the horse just blends into the night.. no detail.

#4 exposure is better, but you are losing an ear to the dark. Framing is a little odd...

#5 losing mane, ears, and belly to dark... 

#6 lost half the face, all the neck and shoulders / back to the dark.  Ears are barely visible. Framing... 

For large animals, especially with this dark background, you need to light them properly. These look more like snapshots than any kind of "studio lighting"... and no.. Speedlights are not studio lighting. They don't have the power that even small studio strobes have. 

What size shoot through umbrellas did you use? How far way were they? You need larger light sources... and more rim / top / side lighting. 

#1 is the only real keeper... the rest can't be saved due to loss of detail in the shadow areas....

Shooting in the dark makes this much more difficult... I would recommend trying it in better lit area, until you have a better handle on light placement, and equipment needed.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2013)

Nixalba said:


> Hello! I am not technically new here, I posted my introduction way back in 2011 but I've only lurked since. I'm a "listener" vs a "speaker" so I don't generally  start threads or post all that much on forums, just read and learn.
> 
> I have read a lot about off-camera flash photography and wanted to apply it to my equine portraits. So I'm posting some of my photos for some critique and maybe some tips for improvement. I don't have studio strobes, just Nikon Speedlights but I think it works for my needs as they are now! I'm still really a beginner at this, so I'm hoping that posting here will help out.
> 
> ...



Not bad, this might give you some ideas of horses and studio lighting click on Equus Tim Flach


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 31, 2013)

What was your reasoning for shooting at 1/3200s on photos 1 and 2?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 31, 2013)

gsgary said:


> Not bad, this might give you some ideas of horses and studio lighting click on Equus Tim Flach



Bob Langrish is also an excellent Equestrian photographer...  Bob Langrish Equestrian Photographer: Galleries


----------



## Nixalba (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you all for the imput! These are the kind of detailed critique I need.

I definitely think using 'studio' lights adds a different dimension to equine portraits, something others in my area are not doing. I realize speedlights aren't actually studio strobes but I used the term because it isn't using just natural light (both times were taken at night time, it was the only opportunity I had to take the photos)

Amolitor - Our horses are Appaloosas, which is a breed often associated with native american indians. It's quite cliche but we always to get photos of them with "war paint." So we painted our ponies (and the pony with the blue eyes belongs to the a young girl at the farm, she wanted to join in painting some horses too!) We added turkey feathers to their manes for the look as well.

They don't mind the flash at all, though my horse (the yellow palomino) doesn't particularly like the umbrellas themselves, something she's just going to have to get used to if she's going to be my practice victim...

cgipson- these are details I will take note of next time I shoot. I am using this set up ( I bought two)
Nikon Pro Umbrella Kit w/46" Umb, 9' AC Stand, Swivel Flash Mount and padded carry case Umbrellas 30503 - Vistek Canada Product Detail

I know it's not nearly enough for such large animals but it was affordable at the time. I would like to set myself up with proper studio lighting but while I save money for it, I want to do as much research as to what is the best for what I need and can afford.


----------



## Designer (Jan 31, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> What was your reasoning for shooting at 1/3200s on photos 1 and 2?



ISO 800


----------



## Nixalba (Jan 31, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> What was your reasoning for shooting at 1/3200s on photos 1 and 2?



Honestly, no idea!
Again, still getting the hang of getting all my settings in order. 

I have seen Tim Flach's work, my inspiration was actually _Horses_ by Yann Arthus-Bertrand. I have seen Bob Langrish's work for along time, as well(His photos are in all my horsey books). I wanted to specifically get the studio effect, though, rather than natural light photos. I've got plenty of those to go around!
(Collection: Equines  <-- This is my collection of equine photos. I've got more that aren't online, too.)

So, all advice I will have to put into practice!

Also, I lied. I did take a few off-camera flash photos before. Totally forgot about them but it's when I just started reading about off-camera flash photo.

This is one of the first:



Vintage Lace by Nix Alba, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2013)

Only set up a flsh and umbrella once, might have to give it another go with my studio lighting


----------



## Designer (Jan 31, 2013)

I was under the impression that the speedlights have AF lighting built in.  Unless it was turned off, of course.  Camera AF light was turned off too?  

I think the best light is in #3, except that you missed the horse's head with the light.

Some kind of disconnect between the native style markings and flags and the modern western bridle of #4.

I don't know why you can't get better light using two speedlights.


----------



## kundalini (Jan 31, 2013)

Much like shooting cityscapes, I think you would have much better results by shooting after sunset but still having light in the sky.  This will allow you to light the ponies, but not having to work the speedlight so hard, causing the images to look flashed, but not in a good way.

Having the reigns held out of frame, as in #1, looks bad IMO.  The others have a more relaxed feel only because of the positioning of the reigns.

I dig the paint.   :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nixalba (Jan 31, 2013)

I think I could move the umbrellas much closer to the horses. I'm pretty sure that is one of my issues. They are far because the horses tend to move a lot so I don't want them getting knocked over. There was actually a heavy rain and wind storm during the first session, so the horse were a bit nervous because of that (part of the reason for holding the reins out of the frame). 

So, if we work on the sand arena next time and they are being fairly co-operative, I will trying moving them up much closer. I'd say I had them about 5ft away from the horses, which I'm pretty sure is fairly far. Also, would using the umbrellas with the reflector on be better than shoot-through? I think I'm going to have to go re-read some articles.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 31, 2013)

Nixalba said:


> I think I could move the umbrellas much closer to the horses. I'm pretty sure that is one of my issues. They are far because the horses tend to move a lot so I don't want them getting knocked over. There was actually a heavy rain and wind storm during the first session, so the horse were a bit nervous because of that (part of the reason for holding the reins out of the frame).
> 
> So, if we work on the sand arena next time and they are being fairly co-operative, I will trying moving them up much closer. I'd say I had them about 5ft away from the horses, which I'm pretty sure is fairly far. Also, would using the umbrellas with the reflector on be better than shoot-through? I think I'm going to have to go re-read some articles.



No move the horse nearer to the light, always set up lights and walk horse towards them


----------



## Nixalba (Jan 31, 2013)

gsgary said:


> No move the horse nearer to the light, always set up lights and walk horse towards them




That's what I meant........ really  

Ok. So when it warms up, I will bring the kit over and do another shoot. Until then I will have to find other things to photograph!


----------



## runnah (Jan 31, 2013)

I admit I have a horse phobia. They always seem to be up to no good.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 1, 2013)

Got to drive my partner and her horse to a hunt Sunday so should have some shot next week (all on film)


----------



## ryanwaff (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like number three, although the stance of the horse was a bit weird for me.
Have you thought about going slightly more low key like the image below. This was your third image. I gave it a square format, and masked out the rest of the horses body. And increased the curves along with a B&W conversion.


----------



## Nixalba (Feb 1, 2013)

I did the first time around but because I am new at using lights, didn't quite get the effect I was going for. I do like that edit, though and I will just have to read more and practice more. My cats are even less cooperative when it comes to practicing my photography... so I will have beg some friends or maybe find somebody with a really large dog!

This is the one shot I got that I liked, although, I think it's not quite detailed enough






(Photobucket makes it look even more awful)

Also, every program I look at these photos on makes it look differently exposed. Photoshop, windows gallery, the Macbook... a little annoying.


----------

